

Yandex IPO raises $1.3 bn - gritzko
http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20110523-713165.html

======
ra
Non subscription alternative links:

[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/3558809c-8557-11e0-ae32-00144feabd...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/3558809c-8557-11e0-ae32-00144feabdc0.html)

[http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/05/24/us-yandex-
idUSTRE7...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/05/24/us-yandex-
idUSTRE74M3BS20110524?feedType=RSS&feedName=internetNews)

[http://www.themoscowtimes.com/business/article/in-a-sign-
yan...](http://www.themoscowtimes.com/business/article/in-a-sign-yandex-
raises-ipo-price/437326.html)

------
danohuiginn
$8 billion valuation. That doesn't seem crazily high to me, given how
prominent Yandex is on the russian internet, how long it has been around, and
how much solid technology it seems to have.

------
suking
I read somewhere that $900mm of the offered shares were from insiders, thus
Yandex is only raising ~$400mm.

